# Flush + close?



## WeirdAl (15. Nov 2007)

Hi,
eine kurze Frage: muss ich nach einem PrintWriter out.flush() noch explizit ein out.close() setzen oder nicht? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass flush ein automatisches close nach sich zieht, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2007)

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## lhein (15. Nov 2007)

Habe das genau andersherum in Erinnerung, nämlich das der Aufruf von close() ein vorheriges flush() auslöst. 

Nochmal nachlesen in der API...

lr


----------



## WeirdAl (15. Nov 2007)

OK danke


----------

